# Blind Cross anyone????



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

OK when I was training and showing my male doing a blind cross was a big no no. Now with my girl , we are teaching them. I know agility goes thru "fashion" trends in handling styles. Anyone been using blind crosses with sucess on course? My problem is I've trained myself to keep out of the way of the dog for so long ,getting that close is in my mind isn't a good thing, I've been knocked clean off my feet for being too close. OUCH!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think you have to train in a way that works best for the dog. Whether it's blind cross, front cross, whatever, if it works go with it.

Some dogs don't do well with blind crosses, some handlers don't either. 

And your right, agility changes all the time, new trends, new footwork.

In the end, for me, it's what works for the dog meaning the easiest/smoothest path FOR the dog to get the job done

My first dog, I did ALOT of blind crosses , it ws necessary , she was much faster than me, she was fine with them and it worked. When I started doing my aussie, a different ball of wax, blind crosses didnt work with her, front crosses worked better, 

I think you have to try different methods and gage what works and what doesn't.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

With my male I depended on using rear crosses and a front cross if I really had to. (crappy knees) I think half the battle will be teaching a old agility handler new tricks.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Things definitely evolve and change in agility. It's one of the many reasons we are all in classes forever!

I tend to only use them when I send my dogs into the tunnel... but that's me.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I mostly use them when my dog's in a tunnel, but recently I have used it in front of the a-frame, weaves, and even some jump sequencing where I couldn't quite get a front in and I used some weird combination of a blind and rear- it actually worked. My dog seems to read them pretty well because he likes to run with me.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I have used them in practice, but not at competitions (only because we haven't been to enough competitions for me to try it). I think that limiting your toolbelt to only a specific set of movements is well, limiting. I wouldn't use them all over the place, but I have definitely found a couple places where they were very fast.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I will add that the funny thing about blind crosses is that once you decide it's OK to use them, you will see spots where the blind cross just seems so perfect. You'll see the spot while walking the course and think to yourself, "Wow- a blind cross will _surely_ be the fastest move here." For example, check out the last three jumps at the 2011 USDAA Jumpers course where a blind cross is arguably self evident:

[EDIT]- see the course map and a small discussion here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...rld-games-oct-11-16-2011-a-4.html#post2284220






Now see how Susan Garrett did it _without_ the blind cross:





...I was shocked how many people did the blind cross at this point in the course. In the end, I think you just use it as a tool in your belt when and if it makes sense.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

We just covered blind crosses in class last night. My teacher said we didn't have to use them if we did not want to. She also said that they should only be used when you can gain something out of it. I think for me, that I am not going to use them (except for tunnels). It is good to know how to do them in case I ever need them but I think for the most part I will not use them.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

kbella999 said:


> We just covered blind crosses in class last night. My teacher said we didn't have to use them if we did not want to. She also said that they should only be used when you can gain something out of it. I think for me, that I am not going to use them (except for tunnels). It is good to know how to do them in case I ever need them but I think for the most part I will not use them.



I started out using them only in front of tunnels (definitely the safest place for them), but lately I've used them a lot. I've found that they really tighten up Mikko's turns when I use them in turns, and speed him up in a straight line since he sees my back and wants to catch up to me. We never really connected with front crosses, I think he slows down and turns wide when he sees me there and I think I over rotate also. These are a great alternative for us. We've also had problems with opening sequences that require a turn after the second or third obstacle (no start line stay for us) and used a blind in this scenario this weekend-worked perfectly! My friend has the video, I'll post it if she ever gets it to me.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I have used them after tunnels and after weaves. If it feels right, do it.


----------

